# Fotos aus Ordner in strukturierter Tabelle anzeigen



## HackTack30 (22. Juni 2005)

Folgendes Problem, Lese Fotos aus einem Ordner,  auch, möchte dann aber nur 6 Fotos pro Zeile angezeigt bekommen. Ich zähle die gesamten Fotos aus, aber wie kriege ich es hin das er nach 6 Fotos in die zweite Zeile springt ?

<?php

$bild_pfad = $bildpfad; // Ordner in dem die Bilder sind
$oeffne_pfad=opendir($bild_pfad); // Ordner öffnen
while ($find = readdir($oeffne_pfad)) // Ordnerinhalt auslesen
{
if (preg_match("/^$item.*\.(?:jpg|gif|png)$/i", $find))
{
$bild = "$bild_pfad/$find";
$gesamt_bilder++;
$bilder_pro_zeile = $gesamt_bilder % 5;
//Ausgabe der Bildvorschau

echo "<a href='$bild' target='pic_haupt'><img src='$bild' align = 'middle' width=100 height=75 border=1'></a>";

}


----------



## _voodoo (22. Juni 2005)

```
$bild_pfad = $bildpfad; // Ordner in dem die Bilder sind
$oeffne_pfad=opendir($bild_pfad); // Ordner öffnen
$i=0;
while ($find = readdir($oeffne_pfad)) { // Ordnerinhalt auslesen
  if (preg_match("/^$item.*\.(?:jpg|gif|png)$/i", $find)) {
    $bild = "$bild_pfad/$find";
    $gesamt_bilder++;
    $bilder_pro_zeile = $gesamt_bilder % 5;
    echo "<a href='$bild' target='pic_haupt'><img src='$bild' align = 'middle' width=100 height=75   border=1'></a>";
    if ($i % 6 == 0) echo '<br>';
    ++$i;
  }
}
```
Ungestet.


----------



## Samy-Deluxe (22. Juni 2005)

Hier ist mein code bilder aus einem ordner rauszulesen


```
<?	
  $i = 0;
?>

<table border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="2">
  <tr>
  <?	
        $dir = 'wall/NBA/';
		$handle = opendir($dir);
	 while(false!==($file = readdir($handle)))
		{
		if ($file != "." && $file != ".." && $file != "upload.php") { 
       echo "
  <td><img width=\"200\" border=\"0\" src=\"".$dir.$file."\"></td>";$i++;
}
     if ($i % 3 == 0) {
          echo "</tr><tr>";
     } 
} 
echo "</tr></table>";
		closedir($handle);

?>
```


----------

